# Is it okay to ride straightafter having a horse's teeth floated?



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys

Well tomorrow morning Galina is having her annual teeth float. Since this is my first time having a horse's teeth floated (my first horse, only had her 4 months), I was just wondering if its okay to ride straight after it has been done? I realise that if she has to go under anaesthetic or anything, then obviously no, but otherwise is it okay?

Thanks! =)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Usually the horse should get sedated for floating (it makes it so much less stressful for everyone involved). So I would really not recommend riding after.
Otherwise if the horse is not sedated, then it's probably going to be pretty stressful for her. If she is used to having her teeth floated and is really chill about the whole thing I'd say go ahead and ride her, but she'll most likely be quite rattled and flighty. In that case the most I'd do with her is some ground work.
Physically, there should be no problem. Mentally, there may be an issue depending on the horse.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Usually the horse should get sedated for floating (it makes it so much less stressful for everyone involved). So I would really not recommend riding after.
> Otherwise if the horse is not sedated, then it's probably going to be pretty stressful for her. If she is used to having her teeth floated and is really chill about the whole thing I'd say go ahead and ride her, but she'll most likely be quite rattled and flighty. In that case the most I'd do with her is some ground work.
> Physically, there should be no problem. Mentally, there may be an issue depending on the horse.


She's normally pretty quiet-not bothered by much, but I'll just see how she is.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I was told by my vet to give him a day or so, but then it would be ok to get back in the swing of things...but personally, I gave him almost a week just because I felt bad lol.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I would not suggest riding a horse that has just been floated. Even if the horse hasn't been given a little cocktail or is mentally stable, keep in mind Fluffy just had his teeth shaved down. Personally after I undergo dental work I just want to be left alone. I would imagine that your horses gums are going to be a little sore after this, not to mention it is going to change their bite and they might need a few days to adjust to it.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, even if there is no anesthesia, his mouth should be pretty sore. The last thing I would want in my mouth after dentistry would be a metal bar! Give him a couple of days to recoup.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

You'll find that most horses, especially ones who have a hook or two at the back may bleed a little, and the gums do feel very sore. Just imagine what it'd be like if you're not injected to numb the area and then have your teeth done - how awful!
I recently had my horses done (all sedated, why stress the horse out?)... I gave them all two days off... and they were fine after that. I don't reconmend any earlier than 24 hours to ride.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay I think I'll just leave her be and let her have a rest. I'll be back out to see her two days after, so I'm sure she'll be fine by then, and then we can have a ride.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

unless she has a hard time of it i wouldnt stress about riding her straight away. i personally have never had to have a horse sedated to have their teeth done. sometimes a little twitching may be needed but IME thats rare. 

see how your horse goes. if she has no issues and no major tooth problems then she should be fine. just ask however is doing the floating to let you know if she has any problems that would make her sensitive to ride but otherwise you should be fine.


----------

